
Show HN: Website to track promises made by Indian ministers - superasn
http://www.indiatracker.in
======
gesman
This is actually interesting idea, certainly applicable worldwide :)

I'd add a little more info on each "promise":

\- Date/Time

\- Promise content

\- Promise Scope (number of people to be affected, monetary impact, social
impact, etc...)

\- Promised delivery date (specific/vague/unclear/unspecified). Lots of
politicians are mastered an art of "open ended" promises and this could shed
the light on "masters".

\- Link to original source (audio/video/interview/TV/Radio/Conference/../)

\- Progress indicator.

\- Address (email/phone/mailing addr) to contact politician.

~~~
superasn
Thanks for the suggestions. As you can see in the image, there are fields for
that except "promise scope".

[http://i.imgur.com/xBN4j24.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/xBN4j24.jpg)

------
superasn
Hi, this website was inspired by a thread on reddit india yesterday[1]. I’m
learning AngularJS so coding this sounded like a good way to pass my Sunday.
The first version is the result of an all nighter :)

Your comments and suggestions are welcome.

[1]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/india/comments/3sv4zi/we_need_a_web...](https://www.reddit.com/r/india/comments/3sv4zi/we_need_a_website_for_tracking_the_promises_made/)

~~~
eecks
Impressive for a nights work

~~~
superasn
Thank you. Someone posted an idea for it on Reddit on Saturday night, so I
worked on it on Sunday and wanted to get it online as quickly as possible. It
did get very good traction. Was #1 on Reddit India's homepage for nearly whole
day and is up to nearly 500 regd signups now!

A few reporters have also contacted me (Deccan Herald, etc) who want to
feature it in in print. So far so good :)

IMO it's missing quite a few features but I hope to release them every
weekend.

------
ankitmishra73
This Idea sounds interesting

